# How can I monitor temp of foiled pork butt?



## beaker05 (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm in the process of smoking a pork butt, based on some of the threads here I'm going to try to foil the meat around 165 degrees.

So here is my dumb question... How do I monitor the internal temp with the foil on? Can I insert the probe through the foil? Don't I need to keep a good seal on the foil?

Thanks!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey beaker.  I just insert my probe right through the foil.  You'll lose a little steam, but not much.

Gary


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 30, 2015)

Normally I stick the probe the in, then foil around it, as the probe is already in.
Honestly, it's six of one, half a dozen of the other! You will never seal it off perfectly.


----------



## smokin phil (Aug 30, 2015)

As I tend to pan my butts, I just wrap around the cord. Works, seems to seal as well as anything. (Not perfect.)


----------



## vwaldoguy (Aug 30, 2015)

The probe will already be in the meat, and I just wrap the foil around the probe wire. Works for me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 31, 2015)

For me, to much of a PITA to try and foil around the probe, or even remove the meat with the probe in. The short lead pulls the therm of the cart. I wrap and give 'er a fresh pokin'...JJ


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 31, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> For me, to much of a PITA to try and foil around the probe, or even remove the meat with the probe in. The short lead pulls the therm of the cart. I wrap and give 'er a fresh pokin'...JJ










Just make sure you don't insert the probe too low or all of your drippings will leak out (trust me it is not fun).


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't foil so it's never an issue!


----------

